# Suggestions for Jog Dial for Video Editing



## btoneill (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm looking for some sort of jog dial to use for editing in iMovie. Of the 3 options I've found (Griffin's PowerMate, Contours ShuttlePro and SpaceShuttle A/v) I'm leaning towards the PowerMate. 

I've never used any of these in editiong software but I'm leaning towards the PowerMate because it looks cool, has more non-av uses, and I really have idea how useful all the buttons on the ShuttlePro and/or SpaceShuttle A/V are. Is it helpful having all sorts of buttons on the dial? I'm really sick (and my hand/wrist isn't happy) of using the scroll wheel on my mouse for moving thru video. Also do any of the devices react differently with different speed of rotation (ie. if i spin the wheel faster will the scroll speed of the video increase). 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, also any other options out there I'd be interested in, as long as they are under $100. Also this is for casual home usage with iMovie and home video, not professional stuff used daily.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## tamma (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by btoneill _
> *I'm looking for some sort of jog dial to use for editing in iMovie. Of the 3 options I've found (Griffin's PowerMate, Contours ShuttlePro and SpaceShuttle A/v) I'm leaning towards the PowerMate. *



I Use the ShuttlePro with final cut and i don't like it but all that much. Mostly cause it is really light (my mouse is heavier) and it feels cheap. the thing is tough as all hell and is really worth the money but it you couldn't tell by looking at it. It feels like it is a toy but trust me it isn't. i t has a lot of programable buttons and they are all easy to reach. I like the fact that you actually hear a click when you hit a button (it reminds me of the old days)

It is a great tool if you like gadgets but me personally i find myself using the keyboard and mouse more and more.


----------

